# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Getting rid of the testosterone

## Micki

Deleted

----------


## korsow

ther is no way to rid yer body of it like that

----------


## superquick

What are some things that I can do to speed this process up? I messed up and took e, well with a change of plans I could be tested sooner than expected. i won't say the sport or anything like that, but it could be the us's biggest doping agency testing. what can I do to minimize the time the e ester is in my system? also to clear the carbons etc? I went 4 weeks 250, 4 weeks 500, stopped mid september because of the change of plans. how soon could I be 100% clear of it? how can I speed this up?

----------


## CHEVYMAN646

Are you just being tested on your levels or a complete test for different steroids ? If they just initially check your test levels to see if your elevated, you should be ok. Depends on what/where the testing is being done I suppose but often times they just make sure the levels are "within normal" range, if they are high then they would probably further test because of the cost. Again, this will depend on your employer etc...


sorry, misread. Just noticed the sport part of your post.

----------


## Far from massive

Yeah testing gets more sophisticated every day, you figure if they are busting people for blood doping because of testing positve for the bags its stored in they could very likely test for leftovers from the esters, benzyl benzoate, veg oils etc.

----------

